# Deer Deer and more Deer



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I live in Mentor Ohio and try to take a walk everyday. I walk to the backside of the neighborhood to get away from traffic and noise. Yesterday in less than a mile stretch I counted 34 deer 3 of which were Bucks. The one buck had a rack like a Muley. One of the biggest deer I have seen in years and the first time I have seen this deer. I have made this same walk since August 4-5 times a week. I count the deer on every walk which can vary from 8 to 40 at various times of the day. Most of these deer are not concern about much and it is nothing to get within a few yards of these deer. They will walk right down the center of the road and do not move much out of the way for anything. Mind you my walks round trip is only about 2 1/2 miles. These deer will be bed down in flower beds, right up against houses they are using as wind breaks.. You walk by they lift their heads to see and then put down their heads and go back to resting. I think about all these cities in financial trouble that are looking for a boost. Start selling archery permits and stop hiring sharp shooters. You can make money while not paying money out to maintain your herds.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fakebait said:


> I live in Mentor Ohio and try to take a walk everyday. I walk to the backside of the neighborhood to get away from traffic and noise. Yesterday in less than a mile stretch I counted 34 deer 3 of which were Bucks. The one buck had a rack like a Muley. One of the biggest deer I have seen in years and the first time I have seen this deer. I have made this same walk since August 4-5 times a week. I count the deer on every walk which can vary from 8 to 40 at various times of the day. Most of these deer are not concern about much and it is nothing to get within a few yards of these deer. They will walk right down the center of the road and do not move much out of the way for anything. Mind you my walks round trip is only about 2 1/2 miles. These deer will be bed down in flower beds, right up against houses they are using as wind breaks.. You walk by they lift their heads to see and then put down their heads and go back to resting. I think about all these cities in financial trouble that are looking for a boost. Start selling archery permits and stop hiring sharp shooters. You can make money while not paying money out to maintain your herds.


Good point plus you would have a supply of meat for the food pantries.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I took the same walk today and counted 38 doe and no bucks. So the herd is way to big for the carrying capacity of land around that area. So out of those 38 we will say that 25 were breeders at average of two offspring next April. That herd has the capacity to double by next summer.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

There might be more than u normally see back there because of gun season and hunters pushing them into a safe haven. The urban areas are where the majority of the record book bucks are going to be taken. Sounds like your in a good area.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

More Deer Movement with the Rut also.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Mentor has no Hunting allowed, you can not even fire a bb gun on your property. I have seen these numbers since mid summer evening walks. Some days 10 or 15 other 15 to 30 +. A buck here and there. I know once the rut picked up I have seen more bucks but; The Doe population is huge compared to the buck. We need a program here in Mentor soon if not four years ago.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think an archery program run the right way could benefit all. The Summit County Metropark drawing archery hunts of the last few years have been very sucessful. Not only great for the hunters, but good for the park and the health of the deer herds. Their rule of taking a doe before you can harvest a buck seems like the right thing to do. My neighbor was drawn this year. He and his group harvested their does then proceeded to take 3 very nice bucks. More cities that have deer problems and enough open space to make an archery program feasible should consider it.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Fakebait I work at Lincoln on heisley, I would love to hunt the tract of woods surrounding the plant! There are a few monster bucks that call those woods home.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Deer living in urban areas are the norm nowadays because they go where there is easy food and no one bothers them. Some towns try to get deer hunts together but they are like any other political agenda where you can't get anyone to agree. The area i live in has finally got a proposed hunt going on and their are so many stipulations that i am not sure it's worth the hassle. Somewhere down the road there will have to be something done whether people like it or not. Deer are adapting and residents will not put up with the deer for long tearing up their property.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to be able to bow hunt in the cities. I hunted 4 days this week, mostly on public land. Saw 2 deer on public land and 5 deer on private land. We did some deer drives each day and still had no success! :S


----------

